# REW - late mic input



## DaveK183 (Aug 20, 2014)

_Sorry for possible english fails _
Kinda funny but I am using my Android phone as the mic. Though the quality is very good for a phone, there's increased bass and treble, and there's about 0,5 s latency. Is it possible to solve the problem and maybe calibrate the mic? 

Thank you.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You would need some reference flat mic to calibrate against, but if you had one of those you wouldn't be using your phone in the first place. Best using something like the miniDSP UMIK-1.


----------



## DaveK183 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks. Also can I solve the problem with the latency somehow? Because when it measures, there's for exapmle 200 hz and the soundcard gets 150hz at that time.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Difficult to know where the latency is added, but REW will compensate for up to about a second of latency automatically.


----------



## GearIT (Aug 1, 2014)

What you might want to try is a portable mini mic that actually attaches to the android phone itself. Since it's basically a mini condenser mic that's powered through your phone, but also has calibrations and frequency responses built in. Plus since you're recording directly into phone and using a program, then extracting the audio file onto your PC or anything else, this might actually help. Try google for - "mini microphone android". Hope this helps solve the issue (if you do try it)


----------

